# npuzzle.codeplex.com(n-Puzzle with 3x3,4x4,5x5 image, random missed tile)



## must3rz (Dec 7, 2013)

I developed a puzzle called n-Puzzle.

It presents 3x3, 4x4, 5x5 image with a random chosen missed tile.
Qt 5.1 is needed to launch the application.
The interface of the application has been translated into English, Spanish, Russian.

Here is the link to project on codeplex.com - 
http://npuzzle.codeplex.com
and a view of main form when it is launched.


----------



## Dapianokid (Dec 7, 2013)

*A simulator of an already existing puzzle.

Nah, this looks good, I'll have to go get Qt and try it out.


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 7, 2013)

Basically 15-puzzle type puzzles but with images?


----------



## qqwref (Dec 7, 2013)

So it's yet another 15 puzzle clone with an image? The client/server idea is interesting but I don't really see why someone would use this program (or how it is related to speedsolving).


----------



## must3rz (Feb 6, 2014)

Sorry that didn't answer long time.
Yes, this program is a simulation of real 15-puzzle made for fun.
Yes, you need to install Qt 5 or download necessary dlls from the page.
You can check time of solving the puzzle.
Also possibility of choosing images from a local directory was added.
Thanks for using this program.


----------

